# People Are Surprised How Big Model 3 Is



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

I've had my Model3 since early December yet, neighbors, co-workers, and strangers confuse the car as a Model S. Just this morning a parent at my kids' school was shocked by the size. He's on the waitlist and just assumed it was the S because he was expecting a much smaller looking car. When he sat in it he was even more impressed. 

I have never bought a car sight unseen so I was concerned about the size - I really dislike the BMW model 3 because it looks and feels small, which everyone was comparing it to. Model S owners that have sat in the car have said it feels just as comfortable as their car - because they're essentially the same interior seating dimensions. 

Anyone else had similar/opposite experience(s)?


----------



## Dangermouse (Apr 27, 2016)

sdmodel3 said:


> I've had my Model3 since early December yet, neighbors, co-workers, and strangers confuse the car as a Model S. Just this morning a parent at my kids' school was shocked by the size. He's on the waitlist and just assumed it was the S because he was expecting a much smaller looking car. When he sat in it he was even more impressed.
> 
> I have never bought a car sight unseen so I was concerned about the size - I really dislike the BMW model 3 because it looks and feels small, which everyone was comparing it to. Model S owners that have sat in the car have said it feels just as comfortable as their car - because they're essentially the same interior seating dimensions.
> 
> Anyone else had similar/opposite experience(s)?


Totally agree on the BMW 3 series, and you characterized it perfectly - looks and feels small. My first impression of the 3 was that I was pleased with the size from the outside. Always thought the S was just too wide, the 3 is just more my size of a car, especially downtown and for parking.

So far, I am wrong about a very similarly-sized interior, in a car for half the price, would hurt Model S sales.


----------



## ng0 (Apr 11, 2017)

sdmodel3 said:


> I've had my Model3 since early December yet, neighbors, co-workers, and strangers confuse the car as a Model S. Just this morning a parent at my kids' school was shocked by the size. He's on the waitlist and just assumed it was the S because he was expecting a much smaller looking car. When he sat in it he was even more impressed.
> 
> I have never bought a car sight unseen so I was concerned about the size - I really dislike the BMW model 3 because it looks and feels small, which everyone was comparing it to. Model S owners that have sat in the car have said it feels just as comfortable as their car - because they're essentially the same interior seating dimensions.
> 
> Anyone else had similar/opposite experience(s)?


I feel like I was hearing very similar comments at all the model 3 meetups I setup. I guess from the outside, I didn't really hear it as much, but on the inside, everyone was raving about how large and open it felt. I've seen lots of Model 3s and even now I still get a little thrown off when I see a model 3, thinking its the Model S from the back. I got used to telling the difference now, but it took me awhile.


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Dangermouse said:


> Totally agree on the BMW 3 series, and you characterized it perfectly - looks and feels small. My first impression of the 3 was that I was pleased with the size from the outside. Always thought the S was just too wide, the 3 is just more my size of a car, especially downtown and for parking.
> 
> So far, I am wrong about a very similarly-sized interior, in a car for half the price, would hurt Model S sales.


One of the guys that drove in it has an S, X, and just put down a deposit on the Roadster. He said the same thing...just as cool for 1/2 the price...


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm in the opposite camp. The 3 is fine, but a 2 door coupe maybe 10% smaller would be really cool... the new Roadster is a bit pricey for a 2+2 for me...


----------

